# Birds on the bay



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I got a Hail Call out to the CO's in the counties I hunt and now will be better prepared in the future if I witness obvious violations.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

walleyeslammer1 said:


> you are going to take this the wrong way but why dont you worry about yourself and not others and let the Co's do their job, been out there many times when there were cans or other off ducks flying with red heads. You are not a CO we need to b responsible for our own limit not others.


This is the same BS mentality that has screwed up this country. We are ALL responsible for helping to enforce REASONABLE laws and policing the scum. If everyone were more involved in their communities, etc, we would have less looking to the government to help.

And BTW the CO's are so vastly overwhelmed, they need our help. Up north it is one (1) CO per county. How the heck can you expect them to do much with that size territory, especially when they have to handle things at campgrounds, etc also.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

Most Co's will give out their direct cell phone line if you ask, you can bypass the RAP line....most like the help.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> It sure would be nice if CO's actually did their job on the water where violations take place instead of hanging out at the landings waiting to count life jackets and looking for meaningless petty violations


I would much rather a CO patiently wait for me at the launch/truck if he would like to check my licenses, birds, etc. etc. No way in the world would I want him to come idling up to the layout....no way.


----------



## Linwood Mafia (Sep 21, 2010)

so what does the policing/ratting out/lack of (or not) of CO presence etc..... have to do with "Birds on the Bay?" Way off track. I am seeing tons of geese but not many divers. Somewhere between the east and west side!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Unless your close enough to positively ID every duck shot, I would not call RAP. Just me.

I say this because all too often on the Bay 1/4 mile can mean the difference between an all bill shoot or a mixed bag shoot. All too often we've had great mixed bag shoots where everyone else at the launch has all bills. Hearing lot's of shooting and only seeing one species yourself, it is all too easy to make wrong assumptions. 

Case in point, we had a great sheet water shoot last fall. 7 guys gunning and we limited on mallards in about 1/2 hour. Hunter on next field over comes over to try to accuse us of poaching and trespassing. After a quick lesson on propery boundaries and counting 7 guns, he left with his tail between his legs.

If I can positively ID all birds taken by another party, they either setup in my back pocket, or I setup in theirs.


----------



## Linwood Mafia (Sep 21, 2010)

lets change the name on the thread "scoundrels on scoundrels" you figure if the rat is the scoundrel or the guy allegedly poaching is the scoundrel. 

Birds on the Bay = Yes or NO and Type (if known) and how hunted.....layout etc....on land seeing them etc.....deep water?

Hopefully this wind will get some BIRDS ON THE BAY moving......


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Linwood Mafia said:


> lets change the name on the thread "scoundrels on scoundrels" you figure if the rat is the scoundrel or the guy allegedly poaching is the scoundrel.
> 
> Birds on the Bay = Yes or NO and Type (if known) and how hunted.....layout etc....on land seeing them etc.....deep water?
> 
> Hopefully this wind will get some BIRDS ON THE BAY moving......


Wouldn't want a good cyberscouting thread taken off track.

Sssssllllllooowwww. Only 12 off Linwood in 2 hours Saturday.


----------



## Linwood Mafia (Sep 21, 2010)

nice pics on the ducks.....I live in linwood and look at the 3,000 geese in front of the house....I haven't seen a good migration of divers/puddle yet.... but due to work etc....I have limited daylight to watch. looks like you're on-em........


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I recieved the following dfrom a well known CO on the MDHA site re Intel on violators

"_Details details details! Anything and everything you can relay will help. MC numbers, boat brand, numbers of people, clothing descriptions, vehicle color, brand, etc etc. There is no such thing as too much info. We get a ton of useless complaints through the rap line. If you give a complaint that has a bunch of detailed information, it makes our job a bunch easier, and it makes us think that this is a worthwhile complaint to work.

*As I've said before, there's a bunch more of you out there than there are of me. Your eyes and ears are what truely help with my job.*_"


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

*TSS CADDIS*

Those are sum purdy Toledo deeks ya got there.
We run 50% Toledos...very nice riding block but heavy as a SOB.

Sorry..now back to cyber scouting


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

I would agree with Ferris State hunter. There are not enough CO's to enforce anything. The people are the eyes and ears, it is a civic duty when someone is in major violation to investigate or report. We all know errors occur, that is not what I am referencing. If you looked next door and saw someone stealing things from your neighbors garage, I would hope you would do something. In reality, this is not any different. Someone continues to shoot because the opportunity presents itself. It is a crime, just not as personal.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Last time out layout hunting had two flocks of scoters come in and that was it!!! Hopefully there are a few more but I'm not holding my breath.


----------

